# Milan - Pescara: 30 ottobre 2016 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (26 Ottobre 2016)

Undicesima giornata di Serie A 2016/2017. Il Milan, dopo la brutta sconfitta contro il Genoa a Marassi, torna a San Siro per affrontare il Pescara dell'ex Massimo Oddo.

Milan - Pescara si giocherà domenica 30 ottobre 2016 alle ore 15.

Dove vedere Milan - Pescara in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le info, le formazioni ed i commenti sulla partita.


----------



## de sica (26 Ottobre 2016)

Cerchiamo di non fare scherzi eh. Partita da vincere senza se e senza ma


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Qui conta solo vincere


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Ottobre 2016)

Se non vinciamo questa torniamo al punto di partenza, vietato sbagliare. Sarà una gara molto difficile, già me lo sento.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (26 Ottobre 2016)

Bisogna confermare che ieri é stato solo un incidente di percorso, anche perché il risultato é bugiardissimo, dato che il Genoa ha solo impostato la gara sulla foga e la cattiveria gratuita.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Non perdo tempo a controllare le statistiche ma ad occhio credo che siamo la squadra (o una delle squadre) che negli ultimi anni ha fatto meno punti nelle partite giocate alle ore 15. Ovvero quelle con "minor" importanza. Anche se nelle prossime due sarebbe obbligatorio portare a casa 6 punti, sappiamo bene che non accadrà mai.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Ottobre 2016)

Come ha detto qualcuno di voi ieri sera ( non ricordo chi  ) arriva il filotto di partite "facili" e come ogni anno ne usciamo con le ossa rotte, col Pescara scommetto in un pareggio ... felice se mi smentiscono


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Queste partite, come quella di Genova, sono quelle che dimostrano il grado di maturità di una squadra e poiché il nostro è ancora molto molto indietro non mi aspetto serie di vittorie né gare facili, anzi credo siano garantiti intoppi..

Avrei preferito arrivare a questa partita con almeno un punto portato via col Genoa per essere un po' più tranquilli, così tocca "vincere per forza" e non è mai una condizione gradevole..

Ricordiamo sempre che l'obbiettivo è comunque arrivare a fine anno nelle prime 5 e se si riesce provare a giocarci il terzo posto

Ieri sera si è visto che come giocano 1-2 riserve e come caliamo leggermente il ritmo emergono le lacune (benché ieri sera siamo stati anche davvero iellati)


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Si deve vincere senza se e senza ma. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Ottobre 2016)

Rifacciamoci subito... un risultato negativo sarebbe una mazzata


----------



## kolao95 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Partite (questa e quella di Palermo) che arrivano al momento giusto: contro due squadre che lottano per la salvezza, dopo una batosta e prima del derby. Esigo due vittorie.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Il Pescara peraltro è una squadra che non si chiude a riccio, ma cerca di giocare a calcio. Esigo i 3 punti!


----------



## Igniorante (26 Ottobre 2016)

Poco ma sicuro che contro di noi sembrerà il Barcellona


----------



## zlatan (26 Ottobre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Come ha detto qualcuno di voi ieri sera ( non ricordo chi  ) arriva il filotto di partite "facili" e come ogni anno ne usciamo con le ossa rotte, col Pescara scommetto in un pareggio ... felice se mi smentiscono



Una cosa è questa partita, una cosa è quella a Genova. Il Genoa meriterebbe almeno 4/5 punti in più e ha una partita da recuperare, e la seconda difesa della A dopo la Juve. Purtroppo è una seria candidata ad un posto in E.L. come il Torino del resto. Se ci mette Lazio Inter Fiorentina e Sassuolo, se a gennaio non facciamo un gran mercato, sarà dura anche arrivare sesti...


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Ottobre 2016)

Bisogna vincere, e se lo facciamo con il gol dell'ex sarei ancora più contento. Dai Lapa ho la sensazione che il tuo primo gol arriverà domenica! Crediamoci!


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Ottobre 2016)

Dobbiamo assolutamente vincere, vorrei vedere San Siro almeno con la meta di gente di domenica scorsa.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Dentro i titolari e vinciamo. Forza ragazzi.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Gomez (Zapata)
De Sciglio
Kucka
Locatelli
Bonaventura
Suso
Bacca
Niang*


----------



## Albijol (26 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Meglio Zapata che Gomez, ma mille volte. E provare Lapadula al posto di Sampei?


----------



## VonVittel (26 Ottobre 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Meglio Zapata che Gomez, ma mille volte. E provare Lapadula al posto di Sampei?



Troppo intelligente. Segnerebbe quindici gol dell'ex


----------



## cremone (26 Ottobre 2016)

Il Pescara è stato pareccho sfortunato in questa stagione, speriamo non si rifacciano adesso........


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2016)

Il Pescara ancora non ha vinto una partita in stagione e se anche stasera salta l'appuntamento... hm...


----------



## koti (26 Ottobre 2016)

Vediamo, finora l'unica squadra veramente scarsa incontrata è stata l'Udinese e ci abbiamo perso in casa. Fare 6 punti tra Pescara e Palermo sarebbe ORO, ancora ricordo i pareggi con Carpi e Verona dell'anno scorso...


----------



## __king george__ (26 Ottobre 2016)

ma calabria e antonelli quando rientrano nel 2060?? 
comunque contro il pescara non ci sono alibi che tengano...si deve vincere


----------



## cremone (26 Ottobre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma calabria e antonelli quando rientrano nel 2060??
> comunque contro il pescara non ci sono alibi che tengano...si deve vincere



In teoria dovrebbero rientrare col Pescara


----------



## de sica (26 Ottobre 2016)

Tutte le inseguitrici hanno vinto. Col Pescara è obligatorio vincere altrimenti..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Ottobre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma calabria e antonelli quando rientrano nel 2060??
> comunque contro il pescara non ci sono alibi che tengano...si deve vincere


Per non parlare di Bertolacci e mati fernandez...


----------



## mistergao (27 Ottobre 2016)

Partita fondamentale, e che arriva nel momento giusto. se riuscissimo a vincere, dimenticheremmo ciò che è accaduto a Genoa, dove TUTTO è andato storto. Se invece non portassimo a casa i tre punti si aprirebbe già una piccola crisi. Io farei giocare Lapadula al posto di Bacca (col Genoa l'ho visto male) e sono curioso di vedere Gomez dal primo minuto contro un avversario non impossibile.


----------



## zlatan (27 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Ormai la nostra formazione titolare è questa con ovviamente Paletta. Io metterei Gomez perchè Zapata è sempre un rischio, non che Gomez sia forte, ma almeno ha la garra sudamericana, quello bravo tecnicamente lo abbiamo potrebbe essere una buona coppia esperienza a parte.
Davanti ridarei una chance a Lapadula, o riproverei Sosa al posto di Jack che metterei nel tridente, e Niang centravanti.
Sosa non può essere lo scarsone visto fino ad adesso, e Bacca se non segna non lo si può davvero vedere, e poi la panchina a lui fa bene, quando entra è cattivo e ha voglia di spaccare il mondo....


----------



## Lambro (27 Ottobre 2016)

Seriamente io credo che sia una x2


----------



## kipstar (27 Ottobre 2016)

è un banco di prova importante. vediamo se è cambiato veramente qualcosa o siamo sull'andazzo dello scorso anno ....


----------



## Symon (27 Ottobre 2016)

Considero la caduta con il Genoa per 80% colpa di Montella e degl'11 che ha mandato in campo, il rimanente 20% di Paletta. De Sciglio e Poli non li considero nemmeno perchè uno era fuori ruolo totalmente e l'altro è incapace quindi la colpa è sempre di quello che li manda in campo.
Se Montella ha due dita di cervello (e pare le abbia..dicendo le sconfitte servono era anche rivolto a se stesso imho) non farà più prove e oramai ha capito cosa possono dare certi giocatori e certi altri.
Con il Pescara se dovessi giocare una scommessa 1 fisso senza dubbio, e pure over.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco le probabili formazioni delle due squadre


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2016)

*Doveri arbitrerà Milan - Pescara.*


----------



## Tobi (28 Ottobre 2016)

riusciremo a non vincere contro questi?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di MILAN-Pescara secondo Sky:*


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le probabili formazioni delle due squadre




OK, squadra che vince non si cambia. Facciamo finta che Genova fosse una partita di beneficenza per Preziosi e ripartiamo.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Ottobre 2016)

mi preoccupa Gomez ma non c'è alternativa... vinciamo così torniamo terzi davanti al Napoli


----------



## fra29 (29 Ottobre 2016)

Una possibilità a Lapadula l'avrei data...
Volevo vederlo una volta in casa, contro una piccola..


----------



## Pit96 (29 Ottobre 2016)

Partita da vincere.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Ottobre 2016)

Io darei una possibilità a Pasalic, giusto per vedere che giocatore è. Il suo ruolo mi sembra mezzala, quindi o al posto di Kucka o di Bonaventura: entrambi dovrebbero riposare.


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2016)

*I convocati di Montella. C'è anche Cutrone.
[FONT=&quot]
PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Plizzari (35)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DIFENSORI: Abate (20), De Sciglio (2), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Romagnoli (13), Zapata (17)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura (5), Honda (10), Kucka (33), Locatelli (73), Pasalic (80), Poli (16), Sosa (23)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ATTACCANTI: Bacca (70), Cutrone (63), Lapadula (9), Luiz Adriano (7), Niang (11), Suso (8).[/FONT]*


----------



## pablog1585 (29 Ottobre 2016)

Com'é questo Cutrone.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Montella. C'è anche Cutrone.
> [FONT="]
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (1), Plizzari (35)[/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#333333][FONT="]DIFENSORI: Abate (20), De Sciglio (2), Ely (4), Gomez (15), Romagnoli (13), Zapata (17)[/FONT]
> ...



CUtrone con tutti i 4 centravanti in rosa disponibili?

Hai hai, sento odore di pesanti bocciature...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Ottobre 2016)

Da vincere a tutti i costi. Speriamo di prepararla bene e di iniziarla bene magari sbloccandola abbastanza presto


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2016)

Negli ospiti manca anche l'unico in grado di reggere la baracca in difesa, Campagnaro. Abbiamo il dovere di fare almeno tre gol..


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2016)

*Sportmediaset rilancia Sosa al posto di Locatelli, davanti la difesa.*


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## unbreakable (30 Ottobre 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Il Pescara è stato pareccho sfortunato in questa stagione, speriamo non si rifacciano adesso........



Io mi ricordo due partite finite in 11 Vs 9 pareggiate..alla faccia della sfortuna


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Ottobre 2016)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Io mi ricordo due partite finite in 11 Vs 9 pareggiate..alla faccia della sfortuna



ricordiamo che senza la posta certificata di Ragusa sarebbe penultimo. per non parlare della partita di genova dove sotto 1-0 zampano ha salvato con le mani un gol sulla linea, per poi andare nel finale di gara a servire l'assist per il pari. altro che sfortunato.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Ottobre 2016)

dobbiamo vincere... poche storie!


----------



## J&B (30 Ottobre 2016)

ci mancherebbe


----------



## prebozzio (30 Ottobre 2016)

Oddo, dai, fai il bravo oggi


----------



## Ciachi (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma niang sarà in panchina??


----------



## InsideTheFire (30 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


Mah Sosa...forse montella dovrebbe pensare a inserire semplicemente lapadula al posto di niang oggi assente mantenendo jack a metà campo...


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Ottobre 2016)

vincere! e vinceremo! (cit.)


----------



## R41D3N (30 Ottobre 2016)

Non mi fido di queste partite contro le neopromosse. Il Pescara poi ha un bel gioco è sicuramente ha raccolto molto meno di quanto meritasse.
Negli ultimi anni abbiamo sempre faticato e lasciato sul campo una marea di punti contro squadre più abbordabili. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Alfabri (30 Ottobre 2016)

L'unica cosa in cui confido è la lentezza del centrocampo dirimpettaio. Ce la giochiamo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Ottobre 2016)

Partita fondamentale. Più l'avversario è scarso più grande è il tonfo in caso di non vittoria.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Ottobre 2016)

Montella non mi deludere,
se schieri il tridente Bona Bacca Suso rifai il madornale errore fatto contro l'Udinese...
voglio le due punte senza se e senza ma


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Ottobre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Montella non mi deludere,
> se schieri il tridente Bona Bacca Suso rifai il madornale errore fatto contro l'Udinese...
> voglio le due punte senza se e senza ma



Purtroppo mi sa che la scelta è fatta.

Comunque nè Adriano nè Lapadula possno giocare esterni. Sarebbe stato da cambiare modulo.


----------



## koti (30 Ottobre 2016)

Niang dovrebbe giocare comunque


----------



## koti (30 Ottobre 2016)

Danno Sosa al posto di Kucka


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Ottobre 2016)

*Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca Niang.*

*Pescara (4-4-2): Bizzarri; Zampano, Coda, Fornasier, Biraghi; Memushaj, Brugman, Aquilani; Benali, Mitrita; Caprari.*


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2016)

3 punti ragazzi oggi solo 3 punti!!


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca Niang.*
> 
> *Pescara (4-4-2): Bizzarri; Zampano, Coda, Fornasier, Biraghi; Memushaj, Brugman, Aquilani; Benali, Mitrita; Caprari.*




Speriamo bene.


----------



## BraveHeart (30 Ottobre 2016)

Su Sky danno Sosa al posto di Bonaventura con Jack nei 3 avanti.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca Niang.*
> 
> *Pescara (4-4-2): Bizzarri; Zampano, Coda, Fornasier, Biraghi; Memushaj, Brugman, Aquilani; Benali, Mitrita; Caprari.*




.


----------



## BraveHeart (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa al posto di Kucka, sorry


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2016)

Kucko è palesemente fuori forma , speriamo che Sosa non faccia danni


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Kucka già era stremato alla fine della partita con la Juve.. Ci sta venga panchinato, ma speravo di vedere Pasalic.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca Niang.*
> 
> *Pescara (4-4-2): Bizzarri; Zampano, Coda, Fornasier, Biraghi; Memushaj, Brugman, Aquilani; Benali, Mitrita; Caprari.*



.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca Niang.*
> 
> *Pescara (4-4-2): Bizzarri; Zampano, Coda, Fornasier, Biraghi; Memushaj, Brugman, Aquilani; Benali, Mitrita; Caprari.*



Sosa non si può vedere ma... giochiamo contro il Pescara... speriamo bene


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Sosa, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca Niang.
> 
> Pescara (4-4-2): Bizzarri; Zampano, Coda, Fornasier, Biraghi; Memushaj, Brugman, Aquilani; Benali, Mitrita; Caprari..


Non è ammesso un risultato diverso dalla vittoria.


----------



## Nicco (30 Ottobre 2016)

Forza ragazzi, serve subito una bella sveglia, rimanere attaccati al treno fino a gennaio!


----------



## uoteghein (30 Ottobre 2016)

Partire subito forte sarebbe ottimale, vediamo sto Gomez...


----------



## de sica (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ho un brutto presentimento.. speriamo bene!


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Inizio pessimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Cosi molli come a Genova


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

partita alla pari..meglio zapata zoppo che gomez


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Solito inizio soporifero.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Siamo tornati sulla terra..


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

Abate e Gomez scherzati come pulcini...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Fatto meta


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Gomez.. Svegliatevi..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Il non-movimento di Sosa e qualcosa di indecente.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Pessimo Bacca


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Ottobre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il non-movimento di Sosa e qualcosa di indecente.



PErche? 
Sta giocando?


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Il Real Pescara


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa tatticamente una capra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Impressionante. Ogni giocatore fa la scelta piu stupida possibile.

Abbiamo dei movimenti senza palla assurdi, mai un giocatore che si propone nel spazio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Ottobre 2016)

Cmq molto più consistente suso che Bacca e niang messi assieme


----------



## uoteghein (30 Ottobre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Impressionante. Ogni giocatore fa la scelta piu stupida possibile.
> 
> Abbiamo dei movimenti senza palla assurdi, mai un giocatore che si propone nel spazio



sante parole.
MAI una triangolazione veloce, un movimento nello spazio. Assurdo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Ottobre 2016)

Siamo tornati sulla terra... che scandalo..


----------



## Symon (30 Ottobre 2016)

Il classico esempio del perchè Abate fà pochi assist...Pallone perfetto del capitano, di prima x Suso che si inserisce bene ma poi spreca passando al Pescara...


----------



## Reblanck (30 Ottobre 2016)

Tutte le volte che Suso riesce a puntare l'uomo sono dolori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma Sosa ??? Lo state guardando ? Zero ... ZERO MOVIMENTI


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> sante parole.
> MAI una triangolazione veloce, un movimento nello spazio. Assurdo.



Poi non parliamo di movimenti complicati, ma proprio le basi calcistiche come la sovrapposizione sull' esterno, per esempio.

Questi non sanno minimamente come muoversi, ignoranza tattica impressionante


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che fa sto Niang


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma Sosa ??? Lo state guardando ? Zero ... ZERO MOVIMENTI



Giocatore strafinito a livello fisico, giusto per la Turchia. Gioca camminando.
Come Honda.

Se ha sempre fatto pena nel calcio che conta un motiva ci sara.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

ahahahaha De Sciglio, seconda idiozia. Fantastico.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma basta Bacca, cribbio


----------



## Symon (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ennesimadi De Sciglio, grazie ad Abate non subiamo goal...
Dove sono quelli che dicono che Abate non sa fare le diagonali? zitti è?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2016)

Niag è ubriaco


----------



## Aron (30 Ottobre 2016)

Gomez con la Serie A non c'entra nulla.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Niang con sti ferri da stiro...


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

partita di una bruttezza rara


----------



## Aron (30 Ottobre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Siamo tornati sulla terra..



La presenza di Gomez è deleteria, manda nel panico tutta la squadra.


----------



## de sica (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ci vorrebbe lapadula in campo


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

de sciglio é scarso pure con le mani... niang oggi si da al rugby


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma Kuco? Per quale motivo in panchina? Il miglior centrocampista


----------



## arcanum (30 Ottobre 2016)

Niang ha dei piedi a banana, De Sciglio fa il centrocampista centrale...scempio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Pasalic, Gomez, Lapadula, Vangioni, Sosa,

Come buttare nel cesso 25(?) milioni. Neanche uno utile, forse Lapadula....

Galliani merita proprio rispetto.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2016)

Cosi non va, tranne 2-3 gli altri stanno giocando come si fosse un allenamento... Niang sta malissimo, dovrebbe essere sostituito, anzi non dovrebbe essere titolare ma poi vediamo la panchina è non c'e nessuno che possa fare quel ruolo, semplicemente non abbiamo alternative.

Ecco la squadra costruità dal delinquente che merita rispetto.


----------



## Rame88 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Brutto primo tempo. Suso e Abate sono gli unici che ci stanno provando


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Anche in questa situazione. Manca proprio la concentrazione e cattiveria. Tutti che rientrano camminando.


----------



## BraveHeart (30 Ottobre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Ennesimadi De Sciglio, grazie ad Abate non subiamo goal...
> Dove sono quelli che dicono che Abate non sa fare le diagonali? zitti è?



Tranquillo, stanno aspettando un suo errore per farsi sentire!


----------



## sballotello (30 Ottobre 2016)

allora genova non è stato un semplice incidente di percorso..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Ottobre 2016)

Mi sono perso il primo tempo. Un riassunto veloce?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2016)

Locatelli e Suso migliori in campo


----------



## 666psycho (30 Ottobre 2016)

madonna mia..


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca una roba terrificante


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Palo di Niang


----------



## uoteghein (30 Ottobre 2016)

il cross di esterno destro di bacca è l'anticalcio.
sfigatissimo Niang di testa...


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

E quando segnamo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa = Poli.

Meglio far giocare qualche ragazzo della primavera. Peggio non possono fare. 

Non si muove, non fa filtro, non crea, non dribbla. Assurdo.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Che scandalo Uallarito


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

E quando segna Bonaventura


----------



## Aron (30 Ottobre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma Kuco? Per quale motivo in panchina? Il miglior centrocampista



Se non provava Suso oggi, non lo provava più.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

*Milan - Pescara 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Aron (30 Ottobre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pasalic, Gomez, Lapadula, Vangioni, Sosa,
> 
> Come buttare nel cesso 25(?) milioni. Neanche uno utile, forse Lapadula....
> 
> Galliani merita proprio rispetto.



Chiiii ce li ha portati.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sto Sosa è una Sola ma del resto tutti lo sapevamo tranne Galliani e Montella


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Ottobre 2016)

Io non capisco perché anziché infiammare le giocate rallentano l azione. Il Pescara mi sembra una squadra modestissima


----------



## Reblanck (30 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma Sosa ??? Lo state guardando ? Zero ... ZERO MOVIMENTI



lol


----------



## JesusHeKnows (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma togliesse Bacca...


----------



## koti (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa imbarazzante.


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

Dentro Kucka all posto di Sosa.


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

sosa impresentabile..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Ottobre 2016)

Togli sto scarso di sosa!


----------



## medjai (30 Ottobre 2016)

Abbiamo avuto tanti ocassioni. Alla fine arriverà il gol se continuamo così.


----------



## de sica (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa addirittura disturbava i giocatori nostri con i suoi movimenti da cerebroleso


----------



## Sheva my Hero (30 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca si conferma sempre di più un cesso clamoroso. Stendiamo un velo pietoso su sosa.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Ottobre 2016)

Niang è spento nello sguardo e nelle gambe. Sosa gioca da fermo. Bene Suso. Discreto Locatelli


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sto Sosa è una Sola ma del resto tutti lo sapevamo tranne Galliani e Montella



Montella?


----------



## Alex (30 Ottobre 2016)

partita abbastanza oscena finora


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Se mette Kucka al posto del decaparecido la vinciamo senza problemi. Ma pure con lui nel caso ci impegnassimo un poco. Non capisco perchè debbano partire sempre così.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque partita identica a quella con l'Udine, alle 15:00 rifiutiamoci di giocare


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Dentro Kucka all posto di Sosa.



Esatto.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Ottobre 2016)

bisogna fare 3 punti...giochiamo benino ma il pari non serve a nulla


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sto Sosa è una Sola ma del resto tutti lo sapevamo tranne Galliani e Montella



Ma Montella dove..


----------



## koti (30 Ottobre 2016)

Poi Bacca da più di mezzo forum viene dipinto come un campione, bah.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Montella?



sì quello che ironizzava che l'acquisto va bene perché Iniesta non si poteva prendere


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

5 giocatori presi buttando 30 mln a casaccio. Tanto per fare numero.

Mi sembra come quando giocavo da piccolo all'oratorio e per fare numero tanto per ci si prendeva qualche cesso ragazzino e gli si diceva " tu stai indietro" oppure "vai in porta"...


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Male male e se ci si mette pure la sfiga.. Fuori immediatamente Sosa e dentro Pasalic.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque partita identica a quella con l'Udine, alle 15:00 rifiutiamoci di giocare



Assolutamente no, li non abbiamo creato nulla, ogi pur non giocando benissimo le occasioni le abbiamo avute


----------



## Symon (30 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, stanno aspettando un suo errore per farsi sentire!



Allora difficilmente li sentirò....
Parlano quando non gioca quando il tutto è opinabile,davanti alla realtà chissà perchè si zittiscono..................


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2016)

Il Pescara è nettamente la squadra più scarsa vista quest'anno, NON si può non vincere.


----------



## Reblanck (30 Ottobre 2016)

1 tempo per noi Jack e Suso migliori in campo.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma Montella dove..



L'ho messo io in campo in effetti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque e impressionante. Abbiamo 11 giocatori che insieme funzionano, ma sulla panchina non abbiamo nemmeno un ricambio.

Sosa, Poli, Honda, Gomez, L. Adriano(grazie alla gestione invernale)...Scandalosi


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

Che sfiga però nell'occasione del palo...


----------



## Igniorante (30 Ottobre 2016)

A parte Sosa, grazie al quale stiamo giocando in 10, è una buona partita con tante occasioni che però vanno assolutamente concretizzate.
Primi 15 minuti sottotono, poi siamo venuti fuori e abbiamo cominciato a far girare la palla.
Per adesso il migliore mi è sembrato Bonaventura..bene anche De Sciglio..


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Ottobre 2016)

Con Sosa è come giocare in 10


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Ottobre 2016)

PUrtroppo Bacca è totalmente fuori condizione, lento e impacciato, non riesce a fare nemmeno le poche cose su cui eccelle,
Sosa sarà pure il miglior giocatore turco ma in Italia faticherebbe in B

Fuori quei due e dentro Lapadula e Pasalic o Kucka...


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'ho messo io in campo in effetti



Non iniziare a fantasticare come al solito. Gioca perchè Kucka a Genova ha fatto pena e perché Mati e Pasalic non son pronti fisicamente, il resto sono tue invenzioni dettate dalla prevenzione che hai sin da luglio.


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa francamente imbarazzante


----------



## folletto (30 Ottobre 2016)

Siamo tornati alla melma delle prime giornate di campionato, siamo mediocri ma si sapeva e basta leggere i nomi di quelli che compongono la rosa.
Su Bacca dopo il palo di Niang c'è fallo, forse da calcio a 2 ma c'è fallo


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Ottobre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> bisogna fare 3 punti...giochiamo benino ma il pari non serve a nulla


 pareggiare oggi sarebbe peggio che perdere 3-0 col Genoa


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Salvabili solo Bonaventura, Suso e Abate.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non iniziare a fantasticare come al solito. Gioca perchè Kucka a Genova ha fatto pena e perché Mati e Pasalic non son pronti fisicamente, il resto sono tue invenzioni dettate dalla prevenzione che hai sin da luglio.



ok allora non perdere tempo a commentarmi


----------



## J&B (30 Ottobre 2016)

Fuori Sosa dentro.....chiunque


----------



## Coripra (30 Ottobre 2016)

Fuori Sosa e Bacca.
Dentro Lapadula e... e... e... ma Kucka sta bene?


----------



## BraveHeart (30 Ottobre 2016)

A mio avviso il peggiore in campo è Bacca al pari di Sosa.


----------



## Alfabri (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ottimo Bonaventura, Suso base per ogni azione pericolosa, ottima personalità di Locatelli. Per il resto l'orrore di Bacca va ben oltre lo scandalo offerto da Sosa. Perchè questo è un obbrobrio del calciomercato, ma il primo è un obbrobrio del calcio, santificato da chi di calcio ci capisce poco.


----------



## BraveHeart (30 Ottobre 2016)

J&B ha scritto:


> Fuori Sosa dentro.....chiunque



Secondo me Montella ha pensato ad una staffetta Sosa Pasalic.


----------



## arcanum (30 Ottobre 2016)

comunque Niang non può buttare certi palloni sulla luna, seriamente...

Poi non capisco cosa ci fa ogni volta De Sciglio al centro di centrocampo, boh?!


----------



## Miracle1980 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa assente. Milan in crescendo... Bisogna vincerla. Non toglierei Bacca.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Ottobre 2016)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Poi non capisco cosa ci fa ogni volta De Sciglio al centro di centrocampo, boh?!



Questa me la deve spiegare.

Che poi quando attaccano c'è la prateria...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Ottobre 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Siamo tornati alla melma delle prime giornate di campionato, siamo mediocri ma si sapeva e basta leggere i nomi di quelli che compongono la rosa.
> Su Bacca dopo il palo di Niang c'è fallo, forse da calcio a 2 ma c'è fallo



Era rigore, senza dubbio, ma Bacca è nettamente in vantaggio deve mettere in porta palla e difensore...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì quello che ironizzava che l'acquisto va bene perché Iniesta non si poteva prendere



Aldilà delle alternative uguali o peggiori non credo fosse solo ironia quella, anzi mi sembrava più polemica di fatti il campo non mi sembra che lo stava vedendo molto prima di oggi...


----------



## Victorss (30 Ottobre 2016)

Abbiamo dominato la partita è avuto 4 palle goal CLAMOROSE. Smettere coi catastrofismi please.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Incredibile.


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

che capra niang


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Madonna sto Niang..


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2016)

Niang,che fail


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

ma che fa niang?


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Uguale a Martial guarda


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

seeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

*Goooooooooollllllll*


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Finalmente ha segnato


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2016)

Jackkkk


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

jackkkkkk finalmenteeeeeeeee


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

Jack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (30 Ottobre 2016)

Gol!!! Si!!!! grande Jack!


----------



## de sica (30 Ottobre 2016)

Vamooooooossss


----------



## medjai (30 Ottobre 2016)

Gooool !


----------



## Reblanck (30 Ottobre 2016)

Bella Jack


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Gomez e un giocatore da Serie B o peggio...Difende veramente male.


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

mamma mia...


----------



## de sica (30 Ottobre 2016)

Gia 1-1 per poco.. tacci vostri


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

mamma mia che rischio!!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

ci vogliamo male da soli però


----------



## uoteghein (30 Ottobre 2016)

eh ma che sfiga!


----------



## medjai (30 Ottobre 2016)

Mamma mia, per poco


----------



## 666psycho (30 Ottobre 2016)

ma noooo


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Ottobre 2016)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

Altro palo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

che rugna bacca xò..


----------



## patriots88 (30 Ottobre 2016)

2 pali che sfiga


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Ottobre 2016)

Daiiiii che il Pescara è scarso perdio!


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

"E quando segna" cit. Unico giocatore di valore, pure perculato..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

E di nuovo Gomez saltato come un pesce.


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

gomez umiliato da benali...


----------



## Reblanck (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma come si fa ?


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2016)

Gomez ha la reattività di un pensionato


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Certo che 1-0 e rischiamo di brutto contro sti scarsoni....


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

ma questi dormono!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

una banda di stupidi... ma il cervello oltre che i piedi?


----------



## patriots88 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Calma ragazzi!!


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2016)

che rischi!!


----------



## __king george__ (30 Ottobre 2016)

mi stanno facendo inca....ogni volta che si fa un gol poi ci prende una fifa tremenda....dai!


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2016)

Noi oltre agli 11titolati le riserve sono imbarazzanti


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

entra cristante non oso pensare...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Gol di Cristante?


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

Il gol di Cristantr non è nemmeno quotato


----------



## kipstar (30 Ottobre 2016)

ma il fatto che il conteniamo a fatica ??? hanno cambiato modo di stare in campo essendo in svantaggio...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Cristitante togliti i baffi sembri Adolfo..


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cristitante togliti i baffi sembri Adolfo..



sembra bocchetti


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2016)

Vediamo sto Pasalic come gioca.


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

Pasalic.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Ottobre 2016)

Che problemi ha Bonaventura con i tiri dal limite?


----------



## 666psycho (30 Ottobre 2016)

curioso di vedere pasalic


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Ottobre 2016)

PAsalic... Che faccia da sveglione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Si si...lasciateli tirare....
Paratona!


----------



## 666psycho (30 Ottobre 2016)

sempre gigio


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Che parata Gigio!


----------



## koti (30 Ottobre 2016)

Non è possibile subire così col Pescara cristo


----------



## Igniorante (30 Ottobre 2016)

Gigio santo subito


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2016)

Se continua così il gol lo prendiamo...speriamo di farne anche noi un altro altrimenti la vedo dura, questi del Pescara continuano a crederci...


----------



## uoteghein (30 Ottobre 2016)

madonna che pena Sosa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

ahahaha Sosa. Madonna.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa......


----------



## Igniorante (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ahahah uallarito


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Ottobre 2016)

Alleluia... Ma leva sto cxxxo di sosa


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Troppo molli.

Siamo riusciti a far resuscitare quei morti del Pescara.


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

ma caccia sosa


----------



## folletto (30 Ottobre 2016)

Imbarazzante sto Uallarito


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa....incredibile


----------



## koti (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa hahahaha


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Quanto è scarso Uallarito, santo Dio.


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

che scarsone ahahahah


----------



## uoteghein (30 Ottobre 2016)

5 vs 2 è riuscito a darla fuori, quando aveva 2 giocatori a destra liberi.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma cosa fa sto stupido


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2016)

scandaloso Sosa


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sosa è l'anticalcio.


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma fate fuori Sosa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Igniorante (30 Ottobre 2016)

No vabeh, sto Sosa è da spedire sulla luna.. Meno male che lo ha levato..


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

C'erano due liberissimi a destra e lui la butta fuori!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2016)

L'unica giocata buona di Sosa è stata la sua uscita dal campo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Pasalic ha gia fatto piu di Sosa. Si e proposto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Ottobre 2016)

Aaahhhh PAsalic che fa i movimenti


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Anche Bacca ha qualcosa di tragicomico.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca non vince un duello aereo che sia uno


----------



## koti (30 Ottobre 2016)

Scandaloso Bacca


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Vorrei Lapadula al posto di Bacca, magari qualche duello aereo lo vince.


----------



## BraveHeart (30 Ottobre 2016)

Bacca è scandaloso. Anche a campo libero non ne fa una giusta


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Per ora la stagione è miracolosa comunque.. questa squadra è davvero scarsissima


----------



## Nicco (30 Ottobre 2016)

Va chiusa in qualche modo.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (30 Ottobre 2016)

Che scandalo bacca


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2016)

Pasalic vale 12 Sosa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Pessima gestione del vantaggio. Tutti a difendere bassi con solo Bacca in avanti, che in situazioni del genere e totalmente inutile e inesistente.

Giochiamo da Chievo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma noooo, era un gol fatto.

Comunque a differenza di Sosa Pasalic almeno sembra un calciatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

ma come ha colpito di testa?!?


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma metti Lapadula!


----------



## Igniorante (30 Ottobre 2016)

Cosa si è mangiato Pasalic


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2016)

fuorigioco Manaj


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

gigio ste respinte centrali...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

gigione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Che gestione vergognosa.

Dai, togli sto maledetto Bacca e metti Lapadula che almeno lotta e tiene su un po la squadra.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Meno male va'.. Mancava solo il gol di 'sto sfinterista


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Real Pescara


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

Non ci siamo per niente.


----------



## R41D3N (30 Ottobre 2016)

Non si può soffrire così contro squadre come questa, abbiamo dei limiti e delle lacune pazzesche!!


----------



## Nicco (30 Ottobre 2016)

Entra Adriano


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ci manca solo il gol di quel cesso di Cristante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Mi dispiace per il Pescara che sta dettando il gioco a San Siro


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2016)

Stiamo soffrendo anche a causa della sfiga avuta nell'occasione dei 2 pali altrimenti l'avremmo chiusa da tempo.


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

ma perchè luigi?! perchè?!


----------



## uoteghein (30 Ottobre 2016)

L'inutilità di Bacca.
Fuori dall'area di rigore è uno dei giocatori più scarsi che io abbia MAI visto.


----------



## de sica (30 Ottobre 2016)

MA perché non lapadula?


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Che palle sto Luigi..

Ma 10 mln per Lapadula??


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma perché Luiz?


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ancora sto Adriano??? Ma perchè?


----------



## Albijol (30 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma perché Luiz?



Esce un paracarro, entra un paracarro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ridicolo Bacca, si comporta come fosse Ronaldo nonostante faccia schifo da 4 partite.


----------



## koti (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sto cesso di Bacca ha pure il coraggio di protestare per la sostituzione


----------



## uoteghein (30 Ottobre 2016)

si è pure lamentato perchè dopo 85 minuti di nulla è stato sostituito. che gente.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

quanti gol mangiati


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2016)

stiamo giocando male


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Si ciao suso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ah ora si vede ancora meglio su Sky. Bacca...quanto mi fai schifo come persona e calciatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

adriano è già stanco


----------



## The Ripper (30 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque Suso e Bacca devono far posto a 2 giocatori veri lì davanti.
Via via...


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Corrri Luiz, corri, per Dio


----------



## arcanum (30 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque Kucka è fondamentale


----------



## kipstar (30 Ottobre 2016)

tristezza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Hai Luiz Adriano che ha voglia di giocare a calcio come la ho io dopo una notte con 10 vodka.
Hai Lapadula che ha grinta e voglia.

Ovviamente fai giocare L. Adriano


----------



## The Ripper (30 Ottobre 2016)

raga comunque *non si può giocare in una categoria superiore a quella dilettantistica con i terzini che non superano mai il centrocampo!*


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2016)

De Sciglio che errore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma quanto e ignorante De Sciglio?


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Maldetto desciglio


----------



## The Ripper (30 Ottobre 2016)

De sciglio...


----------



## folletto (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma basta co sta mummia di De Sciglio, basta


----------



## Igniorante (30 Ottobre 2016)

Gigio, sempre lui


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

mamma gigio ma esci ...


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

De Sciglio maledetto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Anche Suso, Pasalic che va libero in profondita e lui tira. Che idiozia.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ste mozzarelle


----------



## Nicco (30 Ottobre 2016)

suso è talmente scontato che se una volta se ne va a destra arriva in porta solo


----------



## Brain84 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Eh ma "De Sciglio va tenuto, giocatore da cui ripartire" cit.


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

mamma mia


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Stiamo soffrendo come maiali sgozzati


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2016)

che sofferenza


----------



## uoteghein (30 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Stiamo soffrendo come maiali sgozzati



ahahh


----------



## The Ripper (30 Ottobre 2016)

maledetti maledetti maledetti


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Ottobre 2016)

Luiz Adriano di solito è molto carico, oggi invece lo vedo indolente


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2016)

*Milan - Pescara 1-0 FINALE.*


----------



## de sica (30 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque non aver messo lapadula in campo è idiozia pura


----------



## Reblanck (30 Ottobre 2016)

ne possibile soffrire cosi tanto..


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma De Sciglio ha sbagliato ai limiti dell'area avversaria dai.. vorrei capire chi non ha fatto il fuorigioco ed ha fatto arrivare l'avversario all'1vs1 con Donnarumma


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Ottobre 2016)

Che agonia che agonia. 

Cinesi fate in fretta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Non posso gioire. Siamo troppo ridicoli. Mentalita super provinciale. Bacca si merita un paio di panchine di fila. Comportamento senza scusanti.

Scelte discutibili di Montella: Adriano ormai e un ex-calciatore. Provare Sosa lo capisco, ma anche lui vale meno di un primavera qualsiasi. Tatticamente da rivedere la gestione del vantaggio assolutamente vergognosa.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Abbiamo vinto per sbaglio


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2016)

finitaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2016)

respiriamo, +2 su napoli, -1 dalla roma
forza milan


----------



## R41D3N (30 Ottobre 2016)

Che Pena!


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Bene per la vittoria, ma abbiamo fatto pena.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Ottobre 2016)

3 punti ed è quello che conta. Alcuni giocatori però non sono nemmeno da Serie A.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Ottobre 2016)

Madre santa facciamo più schifo di quanto pensassi


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

Abbiamo sofferto le pene dell'Inferno contro una squadra che ha vinto una sola partita a tavolino.

Partita semplicemente oscena, già finita la benzina?


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Ottobre 2016)

abbiamo vinto..ma abbiamo fatto piangere.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Ottobre 2016)

Forse oggi l unica cosa positiva è che Silvio si rimangera' subito l idea di tenersi sta squadra di scappati di casa


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2016)

Partita penosa, pensare che attualmente Locatelli sia il migliore a centrocampo fa capire il livello della nostra mediana.
Tra Sosa, Pasalic e Poli non fanno 1 giocatore da Milan, Kucka si salva per la grinta.
Montella oggi ha fatto dei cambi sballatissimi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Ottobre 2016)

Che fatica.

Comunque pessimo Sosa, bene Pasalic.

Suso è troppo fumoso e Bacca il solito che se non segna è dannoso.


----------



## arcanum (30 Ottobre 2016)

Conclusioni:
- Sosa fa schifo
- Pasalic sembra essere un giocatore di calcio
- Niang deve ancora crescere molto
- Luiz Adriano va ceduto anche gratis
- Kucka fondamentale..idem Bonaventura, Romagnoli, Suso (per quanto limitato meglio di Honda)


----------



## Alex (30 Ottobre 2016)

si salva solo il risultato


----------



## J&B (30 Ottobre 2016)

Troppa sofferenza


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Ottobre 2016)

Bene solo i tre punti. Poca fortuna con i pali. Sosa impresentabile mezzala: se proprio deve giocare, o cambi modulo e gli fai fare il trequartista o è meglio che si abboni alla pay tv. De Scempio aveva perso l'ennesima palla che ci è costata un contropiede nel recupero. Bene i centrali nel complesso. Anche Locatelli. Male male Kucka, che è completamente fuori forma. Bacca avulso dal gioco ma almeno il palo l'ha preso. Bonaventura tecnicamente di un altro livello rispetto agli altri. Credo che abbiamo passato il picco di forma, quindi da qui in avanti si soffrirà contro chiunque, a meno che Montella non cambi modulo e rinforzi il centrocampo. Testa al Palermo, ora.

Aggiungo: Pasalic è andato discretamente se si pensa che viene da un infortunio alla schiena. I piedi sembra averli, manca il passo. Può essere utile con Fernandez per variare a centrocampo.


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2016)

Cominciamo a tenere Bacca in pachina per un pò, e Suso la smetta di tirare 'ste scamorze.
Pasalic va provato più spesso.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sono senza parole.

Tranne Donnarumma vanno cambiati tutti. Inadatti a giocare a calcio.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ufff abbiamo sofferto più che con la Juventus, onore al Pescara che non meritava di perdere, certo terza partita di fila in una settimana e anche la Rona ha faticato col Empoli ma oggi 3 punti e nulla di più.. contro il Palermo dobbiamo per forza giocare meglio.

Donnarumma 7
Abate 6
Gomez 6
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 5
Sosa 4
Locatelli 6
Bonaventura 7
Suso 7
Bacca 3
Niang 5

Pasalic 6
Kucka sv
Luiz Adriano sv


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Ottobre 2016)

pasalic sembra un calciatore decente, in questo milan puo trovare spazio.
le occasioni piu ghiotte il pescare le ha avute su assist di de sciglio.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Ottobre 2016)

sulla punizione gol quando ho visto niang che parlottava avevo già iniziato a bestemmiare che la tirasse lui....poi per fortuna...


----------



## de sica (30 Ottobre 2016)

Non accetto che non giochi lapadula per quel lentone di luiz Adriano. Basta cavolo


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 7
Abate 5,5
Gomez 5
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 6
Sosa 4
Locatelli 6
Bonaventura 7,5
Suso 6,5
Bacca 5
Niang 6

Pasalic 5,5
Kucka 6
Luiz Adriano s.v.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Maree di critiche ogni partita (salvo 2-3) eppure...
Con una squadra da 6-8° posto con un calendario terribile dopo 10 giornate siamo terzi, un punto dal secondo posto a 5 dalla juve.
Ok il milan di van basten e gullit era altra roba. Ma non capisco perché giudicare questa squadra su queste basi.

É una squadra mediocre che sta facendo miracoli. Andrebbe portata in trionfo ogni vittoria.

Bravissimo Montella a capire che loro oggi ne avevano di piú e a togliere Niang per pasadre alla difesa a 5 con De Sciglio centrale.

Bravi ragazzi. Benissimo Bonaventura e la difesa con Romagnoli e Gomez su tutti.

Male Sosa (mi spiace), Bacca e tutto sommato incredibilmente anche gigio.


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Ottobre 2016)

De sciglio mi fa rimpiangere Antonini

E sono serio


----------



## koti (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ma come abbiamo fatto a battere la Juve con questi qui...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Io vi dicevo di non esaltarvi che il gioco è sempre stato di melma. Oggi si salva veramente solo il risultato e Bonaventura.


----------



## Superpippo80 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ci è andata di lusso, non meritavamo di vincere. Abbiamo giocato malissimo e fisicamente sembravamo a pezzi, speriamo sia solo una cosa passeggera.
Inaccettabile che il Pescara (solo 4 punti sul campo) faccia la partita a San Siro...
Sosa è imbarazzante, da buttare insieme a Honda e Luiz Adriano, quest'ultimo non si capisce perchè Montella lo preferisca a Lapadula.


----------



## pablog1585 (30 Ottobre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque Suso e Bacca devono far posto a 2 giocatori veri lì davanti.
> Via via...



Ma siete seri?


----------



## The Ripper (30 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 7
Abate 4,5
Gomez 6
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 4
Sosa 4
Locatelli 6
Bonaventura 7
Suso 5
Niang 6
Bacca 5

Pasalic 6
Kucka 5,5

Montella 6


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 7
> Abate 5,5
> Gomez 5
> Romagnoli 6
> ...



Quando si vedono partite differenti...

Donnarumma 5 (se De Scgiglio non mette miracolosamente in fuorigioco Ben Ali ci costerebbe il pareggio, dorme su Caprari)
Abate 7
Gomez 7
Romagnoli 7
De Sciglio 6,5
Locatelli 6
Sosa 4,5
Bonaventura 7,5
Suso 6,5
Bacca 5
Niang 6

Kucka 6
Pasalic 6,5
Adriano s.v.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Ottobre 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Ma siete seri?



serissimo
perché sono giocatori su cui puntare? Ma per carità di Dio...


----------



## Victorss (30 Ottobre 2016)

Pasalic sembra forte per quanto visto. Ingresso ottimo per lui. Luiz Adriano e non Lapadula non lo accetto più basta. Bacca mi ha fatto piangere, si merita la panchina col Palermo. 3 punti importantissimi ma non si può difendere in 10 nella nostra area per mezz'ora a san siro contro il Pescara. Assurdo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Gomez e un disastro. Ha tempi di reazioni non adatti per la Serie A, forse per la Serie B...forse. Lento e impacciato. Ovviamente con due ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi. Persino Zapata pare meglio.


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Sinceramente mi viene difficile parlare di calcio in un momento così triste per il nostro paese.In ogni caso neppure questa partita mi ha regalato momenti di spensieratezza,visto che abbiamo fatto pena.Veramente imbarazzante soffrire così contro il Pescara,soprattutto gli ultimi minuti di difesa strenua.Ringraziamo il fuorigioco,Donnarumma e Bonaventura,per il resto quasi il nulla totale.
Ps.Non riesco ancora a capire che ruolo abbia e cosa sappia fare Sosa.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Ottobre 2016)

Raga, ma Bonaventura che dedica il gol agli italiani colpiti dal terremoto?
Giocatore d'altri tempi.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quando si vedono partite differenti...
> 
> Donnarumma 5 (se De Scgiglio non mette miracolosamente in fuorigioco Ben Ali ci costerebbe il pareggio, dorme su Caprari)
> Abate 7
> ...



In realtà le valutazioni sono simili, le grosse differenze sono i voti a Donnarumma (non santificabile come altre volte, ma comunque decisivo) e Gomez (lento, saltato di netto, sbaglia nel finale un fuorigioco).


----------



## Alfabri (30 Ottobre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quando si vedono partite differenti...
> 
> Donnarumma 5 (se De Scgiglio non mette miracolosamente in fuorigioco Ben Ali ci costerebbe il pareggio, dorme su Caprari)
> Abate 7
> ...



Non voglio demolirti, diciamo solo che la prossima volta è meglio che ti dedichi alle pagelle solo dalla metà campo in su . Donnarumma impreciso su Caprari ma ci ha comunque salvato il risultato. Gomez come è stato messo a sedere da Benali è una cosa che non pensavo avrei mai visto da un giocatore con indosso la nostra divisa. De Scoglio perde un pallone da principiante al limite dell'area avversaria nel recupero e per poco non prendiamo gol (grandissimo lancio di Cristante, per inciso). Locatelli è stato molto bravo oggi, cresce ad ogni match, più un 6,5/7 secondo me. Per il resto ci siamo, eccetto il 4 sonorissimo di Bacca. Potrà segnare anche tonnellate di gol, ma uno che accarezza il pallone come un tritacarne accarezza il maiale non godrà mai della mia stima.


----------



## Pit96 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Partita davvero brutta, ma almeno vinciamo. 3 punti importanti e ora siamo terzi. Speriamo nel mercato di gennaio perché mi sembra un miracolo questa classifica


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quando si vedono partite differenti...
> 
> Donnarumma 5 (se De Scgiglio non mette miracolosamente in fuorigioco Ben Ali ci costerebbe il pareggio, dorme su Caprari)
> Abate 7
> ...



Anche io ho visto altra partita perche ho visto Donnarumma salvare il risultato più di una volta e De Sciglio provarci fino alla fine a regalare il pareggio al Pescara, poi è certo che questo non è il Milan di Sacchi ma non mi pare bizarro chiedere a questa squadra giocando a San Siro un po' di gioco contra una squadra di Serie B.


----------



## Albijol (30 Ottobre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga, ma Bonaventura che dedica il gol agli italiani colpiti dal terremoto?
> Giocatore d'altri tempi.



Grande Jack, marchigiano vero


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2016)

Su De Sciglio siete esagerati, ha giocato una discreta partita e l'unico errore lo ha commesso a ridosso dell'area avversaria dai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Su De Sciglio siete esagerati, ha giocato una discreta partita e l'unico errore lo ha commesso a ridosso dell'area avversaria dai.



Ha lanciato verso la porta il Pescara su rimessa laterale ed e stato salvato da Abate in piena emergenza.

Ha dormito in difesa dopo pochi minuti quando ha smesso di giocare prima del fischio del arbitro. Doveri per fortuna ha fischiato, sbagliando, perche il giocatore del Pescara si e completamente disinteressato del pallone.

Sommando questi errori non si puo parlare di partita sufficiente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche io ho visto altra partita perche ho visto Donnarumma salvare il risultato più di una volta e De Sciglio provarci fino alla fine a regalare il pareggio al Pescara, poi è certo che questo non è il Milan di Sacchi ma non mi pare bizarro chiedere a questa squadra giocando a San Siro un po' di gioco contra una squadra di Serie B.



De sciglio fa 10 chiusure, salva il gol del Pescara con un guizzo che mette in fuorigioco Benali, sgiora il gol evitato da miracolo di Bizzarri, perde una palla in attacco.......disastro.

Donnarumma prende gol da pollo sul primo palo (salvato dal miracolo di De sciglio), dorme sul lancio di Cristante per Caprari e quasi quello ci costa il gol..... Para un tiro da 30m... Salva il Milan. Opinioni. Per me sono pregiudizi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Non voglio demolirti, diciamo solo che la prossima volta è meglio che ti dedichi alle pagelle solo dalla metà campo in su . Donnarumma impreciso su Caprari ma ci ha comunque salvato il risultato. Gomez come è stato messo a sedere da Benali è una cosa che non pensavo avrei mai visto da un giocatore con indosso la nostra divisa. De Scoglio perde un pallone da principiante al limite dell'area avversaria nel recupero e per poco non prendiamo gol (grandissimo lancio di Cristante, per inciso). Locatelli è stato molto bravo oggi, cresce ad ogni match, più un 6,5/7 secondo me. Per il resto ci siamo, eccetto il 4 sonorissimo di Bacca. Potrà segnare anche tonnellate di gol, ma uno che accarezza il pallone come un tritacarne accarezza il maiale non godrà mai della mia stima.



Bah, come ho detto ad altri.... Pregiudizi.

Il pescara ha banchettato 30' buoni intorno all'area, tiri in area..... forse uno. Quello vhe ha fatto in fuorigioco ha beffato il portiere sul suo palo...

Per me questo sisgnifica centrocampo insufficiente, difesa eroica e portiere rivedibile. Altre opinioni si basano sui gusti e non sui fatti.


----------



## BraveHeart (30 Ottobre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 7
> Abate 4,5
> Gomez 6
> Romagnoli 6,5
> ...



Il 4,5 ad Abate è perché nelle tue pagelle parte con un handicap di -3 ?
È la pagella simpatia o cos'altro?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Ottobre 2016)

Non si può giocare così.. dove vogliamo andare..


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ed invece il 4 a DeSciglio come a Sosa è molto logico eh


----------



## Konrad (30 Ottobre 2016)

3 punti...il resto è "chiacchiere da bar"
Non dimentichiamoci che nella penuria odierna abbiamo comunque colpito due pali sanguinosi a portiere battuto.
Nelle scorse stagioni una partita giocata così male non la si portava a casa, anzi spesso la si perdeva...aspettando gennaio godiamoci la fresca aria da alta classifica.

Meglio brutti e vincenti che brutti e basta...fino a gennaio e con questo materiale...possiamo onestamente pretendere di più?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ed invece il 4 a DeSciglio come a Sosa è molto logico eh



Infatti per me in difesa sono tutti tra il 6,5 e il 7 e non capisco come si possa dire diversamente dopo una partita in cui con la squadra avversaria bachetta decine di minuti intorno all'area e riesce solo a tirare da fuori,mcome si fa a non promuovere la difesa?

Anche perché i veri rischi arrivano a causa degli errori di gigio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Ottobre 2016)

La partita l ha vinta Bonaventura da solo. A parte il gol l unico a cui non scotta la palla tra i piedi, negli ultimi 20 minuti ha toccato mille palloni


----------



## Alfabri (30 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Il 4,5 ad Abate è perché nelle tue pagelle parte con un handicap di -3 ?
> È la pagella simpatia o cos'altro?



5 a Suso  vi meritate Honda ad ogni partita per altri 2 anni


----------



## The Ripper (30 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Il 4,5 ad Abate è perché nelle tue pagelle parte con un handicap di -3 ?
> È la pagella simpatia o cos'altro?



vedo che sei nuovo. ti sei perso la parte delle regole in cui si dice che le pagelle non si commentano.
in ogni caso parto dal presupposto che non è mai salito oltre la metà campo, non si è mai sovrapposto, non ha mai fatto un movimento da terzino, e che dal suo lato sono partiti gli stessi cross che sono partiti dal lato di De Sciglio, ma soprattutto il tanto vituperato Gomez, che è goffo, ha fatto un paio di uscite in anticipo che ci hanno salvato proprio a causa di abate che non ha fatto la diagonale.

In ogni caso, visto che immagino tu sia nuovo, se vuoi commentare alcune cose con me devi porre motivazioni tattiche REALI. Non provocazioni.




> Ed invece il 4 a DeSciglio come a Sosa è molto logico eh


ah che bello oggi tutti contro. Mi gasa.
De Sciglio, leggi Abate. Come aggravante ha permesso ben 3 ripartenze al Pescara di cui ben 2 in superiorità numerica perché lui si è addormentato e ha perso palla mentre eravamo in proiezione offensiva.



> 5 a Suso vi meritate Honda ad ogni partita per altri 2 anni


No, mi merito i James Rodriguez. Scusami eh....


> Infatti per me in difesa sono tutti tra il 6,5 e il 7 e non capisco come si possa dire diversamente dopo una partita in cui con la squadra avversaria bachetta decine di minuti intorno all'area e riesce solo a tirare da fuori,mcome si fa a non promuovere la difesa?
> 
> Anche perché i veri rischi arrivano a causa degli errori di gigio.


difesa da 6,5 /7 e poi dici che:
-gli avversari hanno bazzicato decine di minuti intorno all'area
-stiamo parlando del peggior attacco della serie A
-vatti a vedere il dato sui cross in area
-una difesa da 7 non aspetta l'avversario, lo anticipa
-gli errori di gigio quali sarebbero?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La partita l ha vinta Bonaventura da solo. A parte il gol l unico a cui non scotta la palla tra i piedi, negli ultimi 20 minuti ha toccato mille palloni



La partita l'ha vinta Bonaventura e la difesa.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> De sciglio fa 10 chiusure, salva il gol del Pescara con un guizzo che mette in fuorigioco Benali, sgiora il gol evitato da miracolo di Bizzarri, perde una palla in attacco.......disastro.
> 
> Donnarumma prende gol da pollo sul primo palo (salvato dal miracolo di De sciglio), dorme sul lancio di Cristante per Caprari e quasi quello ci costa il gol..... Para un tiro da 30m... Salva il Milan. Opinioni. Per me sono pregiudizi



Ti ha risposto in parte lui..



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ha lanciato verso la porta il Pescara su rimessa laterale ed e stato salvato da Abate in piena emergenza.
> 
> Ha dormito in difesa dopo pochi minuti quando ha smesso di giocare prima del fischio del arbitro. Doveri per fortuna ha fischiato, sbagliando, perche il giocatore del Pescara si e completamente disinteressato del pallone.
> 
> Sommando questi errori non si puo parlare di partita sufficiente.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Il gioco è stato penoso, aberrante, però quantomeno l'abbiamo portata a casa. I ragazzi hanno molti limiti strutturali e tecnici, però fanno gruppo ed hanno una grande guida. Si spera che il mercato di gennaio dia loro una grande mano.


----------



## Coripra (30 Ottobre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non si può giocare così.. dove vogliamo andare..



al terzo posto ora.

Me ne frego di gioco, pagelline inutili e figlie di antipatie.
Siamo la solita italietta che tifa per questo o per quello a prescindere da cosa fa, è risaputo.

"A me sta sulle balle Bacca che non fa uno stop decente neanche a piangere, non mi piace Niang che è troppo cresciuto e ha un baricentro sballato, Suso che fa sempre le stesse cose, De Sciglio che involve/evolve e perchè_sta_in_mezzo_al_campo?, Abate che non fa un cross giusto manco a piangere, Gomez che è uno scarpone, Kucka Bonaventura Romagnoli Locatelli che nel Milan potrebbero giusto fare le riserve... ah, e non dimentichiamo Donnarumma che fa una marea di errori: era_meglio_quello che_c'era_prima"

Siamo terzi dopo 11 giornate: eravamo tutti lì ad aspettare gennaio pregando di riuscire a recuperare le posizioni perdute (c'era chi parlava di 10/12° posizione in classifica!) e invece, forse a gennaio (e incrociando le dita), saremo più su, molto più su .

E quindi io me ne frego di partite brutte (che ho pure finito il bonus di sky e quindi non ne vedrò più per almeno tre mesi) e mi faccio una grassa risata alla facciaccia vostra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vedo che sei nuovo. ti sei perso la parte delle regole in cui si dice che le pagelle non si commentano.
> in ogni caso parto dal presupposto che non è mai salito oltre la metà campo, non si è mai sovrapposto, non ha mai fatto un movimento da terzino, e che dal suo lato sono partiti gli stessi cross che sono partiti dal lato di De Sciglio, ma soprattutto il tanto vituperato Gomez, che è goffo, ha fatto un paio di uscite in anticipo che ci hanno salvato proprio a causa di abate che non ha fatto la diagonale.
> 
> In ogni caso, visto che immagino tu sia nuovo, se vuoi commentare alcune conse con me devi porre motivazioni tattiche REALI. Non provocazioni.
> ...



Vabbé tanto quando uno parte con questo punto di vista che gli vuoi dire?

La difesa li deve anticipare.......
Si vabbé Abate e De Sciglio dovevano salire ad anticiparli?
Diciamo che tanto Abate e De Sciglio tu al primo passaggio sbagliato gli dai 4 comunque a prescinedere.

Le pagelle non si commentano se sono voti di merito, non se sono manifesto di una campagna di attacco a dei nostri giocatori a prescinedere.

Se tu dici che uno ha giocato male ok, ma se di fatto vuoi solo insultare i nostri giocatori che non ti garbano, vanno commentate eccome.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Ottobre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> al terzo posto ora.
> 
> Me ne frego di gioco, pagelline inutili e figlie di antipatie.
> Siamo la solita italietta che tifa per questo o per quello a prescindere da cosa fa, è risaputo.
> ...


Ma va? Secondo te qui nessuno gode per il terzo posto e per il fatto che di regola a gennaio dovremmo fare buoni acquisti e quindi essere più competitivi? 
È che però oggi veramente osceni.. almeno fino a prima di Genova qualcosa c'era..


----------



## Miracle1980 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Avanti così! Altri tre punti col Palermo e poi recuperiamo tutti gli infortunati per il derby. Vai Vincenzo vai!


----------



## Jaqen (30 Ottobre 2016)

Mi son perso la parte dove Donnarumma ha sbagliato.
Jack migliore in campo, Locatelli benino. Per me Montella chiede a Suso un certo tipo di lavoro di copertura.
Per me Abate disastroso (come sempre d'altronde), salvato da Gomez, nonostante all'apparenza non piaccia perché non elegante.

Cioè, per fortuna che Gomez e Romagnoli han tenuto.. sennò...


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (30 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Pescara 1-0 FINALE.*


Brutta partita e troppa sofferenza. Volendo guardare il bicchiere mezzo pieno, normalmente queste partite le perdiamo e invece oggi è capitato l'episodio che ci ha fatto vincere. La squadra deve essere consapevole di poter fare molto meglio di oggi, altrimenti perderemo punti a partire da Palermo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mi son perso la parte dove Donnarumma ha sbagliato.
> Jack migliore in campo, Locatelli benino. Per me Montella chiede a Suso un certo tipo di lavoro di copertura.
> Per me Abate disastroso (come sempre d'altronde), salvato da Gomez, nonostante all'apparenza non piaccia perché non elegante.
> 
> Cioè, per fortuna che Gomez e Romagnoli han tenuto.. sennò...



Tiro di benali dal limite sell'area che si infila tra palo e portiere. Gol annullato grazie ha un miracoloso guizzo di De Sciglio che all'ultimo secondo mette in fuori gioco BenAli ma gigio aveva commesso un errore da principiante che cinsarebbe costatomil pareggio.

Sul lancio di Cristante Caprari parte a 40 m dalla linea di fondo gigio da 5m alla fine Caprari arriva sulla palla a 10 m dalla linea di fondo prima di Donnarumma. In pratica Caprari fa 35m prima che Donnarumma ne faccia 5. Era un'uscita facile,che non fatta ci ha fatto correre il rischio piú groso.

Due respinte invece che essere buttate lateralmente alla porta sono state respinte a centroarea creando pericolo sventato solo da due pronte reazioni di Gomez e Romagnoli.


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Ottobre 2016)

A leggere certi commenti più che terzi sembra che siamo in zona retrocessione,i giocatori sono questi ed hanno dei limiti tecnici EVIDENTI,ovvio che il mercato di Gennaio e di Giugno debbano rinforzare questa rosa con gente che sappia dare del tu al pallone,però,caspiterina,con tutti i loro limiti i ragazzi stanno dando il massimo e ci stanno regalando un miracolo,godiamocelo almeno un pò questo momento.


----------



## Coripra (30 Ottobre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma va? Secondo te qui nessuno gode per il terzo posto e per il fatto che di regola a gennaio dovremmo fare buoni acquisti e quindi essere più competitivi?
> È che però oggi veramente osceni.. almeno fino a prima di Genova qualcosa c'era..



Che l'ironia non alberghi in questo forum è un dato di fatto.
Di conseguenza mi rendo conto che capire chi fa ironia è un bel problema.


----------



## Coripra (30 Ottobre 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> A leggere certi commenti più che terzi sembra che siamo in zona retrocessione,i giocatori sono questi ed hanno dei limiti tecnici EVIDENTI,ovvio che il mercato di Gennaio e di Giugno debbano rinforzare questa rosa con gente che sappia dare del tu al pallone,però,caspiterina,con tutti i loro limiti i ragazzi stanno dando il massimo e ci stanno regalando un miracolo,godiamocelo almeno un pò questo momento.



Questo è lo spirito giusto!


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2016)

Il Pescara gioca a calcio e se la gioca contro tutti con le sue armi fatte di qualità, corsa, palleggio, raddoppi, grinta.
Se qualcuno si aspettava che avremmo messo gli abruzzesi all'angolo e li avremmo presi a membri in faccia credo che abbia avuto aspettative ben più rosee della realtà. 
Chiedere a napoli e inter se giocare contro gli uomini di oddo sia roba semplice.
Che il pascara segni poco è paradossale se paragonato alla mole di gioco e occasioni che crea.
Oggi contava soprattutto vincere per riprendere fiducia dopo il brutto tonfo di genova e ci siamo riusciti. Sul 'come' sarebbe più saggio sorvolare o non essere eccessivamente negativi.
Il campionato positivo che stiamo disputando non ci deve far perdere di vista la nostra dimensione, non ci deve fare dimenticare chi siamo e da dove veniamo.
E' tutto in costruzione, è tutto da scrivere.
Riguardo ai singoli io credo che romagnoli , donnarumma, bonaventura, suso e niang siano i veri imprescindibili di questo milan. Può piacere o meno ma suso , ad esempio, è il vero regista di questo milan in coabitazione con bonaventura. Sono loro due che gestiscono palla e ritmi nel milan, sono loro due che ci mettono giocate di qualità in continuità nell'arco dei 90' alternando il gioco 'regolare' al gioco 'incisivo' che sia fatto di assist, dribbling, verticalizzazioni.
Niang strappa la partita ma suso e bonaventura accendono la luce.
Gli altri vivono della luce riflessa che generano questi 3 calciatori.


----------



## Aron (30 Ottobre 2016)

C'era il rischio di una ricaduta dopo la sconfitta contro il Genoa, e la conquista dei tre punti era ciò che serviva per risollevarsi, più del gioco e delle prestazioni individuali.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il campionato positivo che stiamo disputando non ci deve far perdere di vista la nostra dimensione, non ci deve fare dimenticare chi siamo e da dove veniamo.
> E' tutto in costruzione, è tutto da scrivere.
> Riguardo ai singoli io credo che romagnoli , donnarumma, bonaventura, suso e niang siano i veri imprescindibili di questo milan. Può piacere o meno ma suso , ad esempio, è il vero regista di questo milan in coabitazione con bonaventura. Sono loro due che gestiscono palla e ritmi nel milan, sono loro due che ci mettono giocate di qualità in continuità nell'arco dei 90' alternando il gioco 'regolare' al gioco 'incisivo' che sia fatto di assist, dribbling, verticalizzazioni.
> Niang strappa la partita ma suso e bonaventura accendono la luce.
> Gli altri vivono della luce riflessa che generano questi 3 calciatori.



Condivido ogni parola, dobbiamo andare piano con i giudizi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Secondo me il problema principale é che si fa confusione tra giocatori forti e giocatori che giocano bene.

Un giocatore puó non essere fortissimo ma, all'interno dei propri limiti fare una buona partita, un esempio in questa partita é Gomez.
Un giocatore puó essere un fuoriclasse assoluto ma fare una partita cosí cosí (per me oggi Donnarumma).

La gente tende a criticare i giocatori e di conseguenza la squadra non tantomperché fanno male, ma perché non sono forti.
Ció lontrovo sbagliato.

Se una squadra con Gomez ala centro con la squadra avversaria ai limiti dell'area non fa fare neanche un tiro in area dico che é stato bravissimo. Invece la gente lo critica perché é piuttosto goffo.

Lo stesso vale per la squadra.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (30 Ottobre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> al terzo posto ora.
> 
> Me ne frego di gioco, pagelline inutili e figlie di antipatie.
> Siamo la solita italietta che tifa per questo o per quello a prescindere da cosa fa, è risaputo.
> ...



E' tutto molto vero.
Bisognerebbe che ognuno di noi dimenticasse le antipatie _evidenti_ verso questo o quel giocatore. Mi ci metto dentro pure io che non stravedo per Montolivo, ma quando si è meritato un 7 glielo ho affibbiato.
_Tutti_ i giocatori di questo Milan commettono errori, chi più chi meno. E' questo il motivo dell'incostanza della squadra.
Non siamo _una squadra fortissimi. _Siamo da metà classifica e lì arriveremo, salvo interventi pesanti a Gennaio.
Tutto quello che viene in più è grasso che cola, grazie a un exploit di Bacca o di Niang o di Donnarumma o di Locatelli e così via.
Godiamoci 'sto 3° posto e smettiamola di fare gli ipercritici per far credere di intendersene più di altri.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 7
Abate 5
Romagnoli 6,5
Gomez 6
De Sciglio 4,5
Locatelli 6,5
Sosa 5
Bonaventura 7,5
Suso 5,5 (col Genoa faceva gol pazzeschi, con noi non ha potenza nel tiro)
Bacca 5
Niang 5

Pasalic 6 (molto bene)
Kucka 5
Luiz Adriano 6 (pochi minuti ma bene)


----------



## ScArsenal83 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Negli ultimi anni avremmo pagato per vittorie del genere...Negli ultimi anni partite del genere le avremmo perse malamente...vi siete dimenticati dell'Inzaghi pensiero "È impossibile poter pensare di dominare l'Empoli a san Siro" ecco bene...magari neanche ora domini amo le piccole ma quantomeno teniamo botta...I giocatori sono gli stessi cessi di sempre...bisogna aver pazienza e ringraziare Vincenzino


----------



## mistergao (30 Ottobre 2016)

Vittoria sofferta ma meritata. Secondo me eravamo partiti un po’ molli ed avevamo preso un po’ sottogamba l’impegno, poi ci siamo svegliati e li abbiamo sistemati, grazie anche alla magia di Bonaventura. Nel secondo tempo un po’ abbiamo ballato, ma la squadra non è un granchè, per cui fino a quando non verranno investiti un bel po’ di quattrini nel mercato dovremo vincere così: soffrendo. Ma intanto siamo al terzo posto, meritatamente, e stiamo mettendo via un buon gruzzolo di punti che potrebbero venirci sempre buoni quando (e prima o poi accadrà) caleremo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Quoto chi dice che se ne sbatte del gioco.
Non si può giocare a calcio con Uallarito Sosa, Honda, Poli, Luiz Adriano e gente del genere. Bisogna fare punti anche segnando su autogol al 95' fino a Gennaio, sperando in un mercato decente. Il tentativo di sabotaggio di Fester per ora non sta portando ai risultati da lui sperati.


----------



## peppe75 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Grazie al geometra abbiamo un altro paracarro sul groppone...Sosa 7 milioni? Mah!! Montella poi invece di mettere Lapadula desideroso di segnare alla sua ex squadra mette altro orrore del geometra Luiz Adriano...speriamo in Pasalic e soprattutto in Mati Fernandez da cui mi aspetto molto...certo se vinciamo cmq meglio ancora!!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## davoreb (31 Ottobre 2016)

Partita orrenda ma abbiamo vinto e ricordiamoci che abbiamo beccato due legni e non ci hanno dato due rigori, almeno uno netto.

Mi sono piaciuti Locatelli e Suso oltre a Bonaventura.

Ora bene che abbiamo di nuovo tutta la settimana.


----------



## Victorss (31 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5 qualche sbavatura ma ancora una parata MOSTRUOSA
Abate 6 
Romagnoli 7 perfetto
Gomez 6 qualche sbavatura ma non mi è dispiaciuto
De Sciglio 4,5 tre errori gravissimi
Locatelli 7 mi è piaciuto davvero moltissimo
Sosa 4 uno schifo
Bonaventura 7 ottimo, anche se ogni tanto si innamora troppo del pallone
Suso 6,5 quando ha lui la palla può succedere di tutto
Bacca 5 non la butta dentro e in generale pare svogliato, stupido il gesto sulla sostituzione
Niang 4,5 irritante oggi, sbaglia tutto lo sbagliabile e detto da uno tra i suoi più grandi estimatori

Pasalic 6,5 ottimo, voglio rivederlo
Kucka 6 entrambe da tantissima sostanza e corsa
Luiz Adriano 5,5 dorme un po' i primi minuti poi si sveglia e tiene su un paio di palloni importanti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Ottobre 2016)

Gli anni scorsi partite come questa non riuscivamo a vincerle, anzi, spesso cadevamo rovinosamente. Quindi buon segnale.


----------



## The P (31 Ottobre 2016)

Ho visto solo il primo tempo ieri sera, ma avevo già letto tutti i vostri commenti. Mi aspettavo una partita pessima e invece abbiamo giocato benino, preso un palo e raccolto anche 4 o 5 altre occasioni. 

Ho letto anche che abbiamo giocato bene dopo i primi 15 minuti, così come ho sentito dire al telecronista di Sky, Milan in ripresa dopo un inizio esclusivamente del Pescara. Ma dove? Dall'8° minuto in poi il pescara ha fatto 2 azioni in cui è arrivata fino alla nostra porta. 

Sinceramente ho trovato una squadra che sperimenta molto (vedi posizione di de sciglio) e che ha offerto qualche buono spunto, ma è stata poco cattiva sotto porta. Ecco, questa è la cosa che rimprovererei, la cattiveria. Ieri potevamo segnare tranquillamente un paio di goal nel primo tempo. Se solo ci avessimo creduto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (31 Ottobre 2016)

Una mia opinione su Pasalic: l'ho visto giocare molto bene. Forse è un po' lento (ripeto, forse), ma ha un ottimo piede e una buona visione di gioco.
Vuoi vedere che lo hanno tenuto in panca per comprarlo a Gennaio a un prezzo migliore?


----------



## zlatan (2 Novembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Una mia opinione su Pasalic: l'ho visto giocare molto bene. Forse è un po' lento (ripeto, forse), ma ha un ottimo piede e una buona visione di gioco.
> Vuoi vedere che lo hanno tenuto in panca per comprarlo a Gennaio a un prezzo migliore?



Troppo intelligente come manovra non è da Fester...
Sono d'accordo con chi dice che non gliene frega una mazza del gioco, è solo che sembriamo tanto l'inter dell'anno scorso, faceva schifo e vinceva, certo se finisse come loro (quarti) sarebbe comunque un ottimo risultato.
Molto bene domenica Jack Romagnoli Donnarumma pur con qualche sbavatura. Sufficiente Gomez malissimo Bacca e Sosa molto bene Suso.
Anche io non ero d'accordo che entrasse Adriano invec di Lapadula, ma serviva uno che fosse capace di tenere e difendere palla e Adriano è bravissimo almeno in questo. Piuttosto sono preoccupato per Bacca, se non segna è davvero un peso morto, io riconsidererei l'ipotesi vendita a gennaio, sostituendolo però con un campione ovviamente....
Discreto Pasalic che è ovviamente da rivedere. Sembra in effetti molto lento, ma sembra anche avere dei buoni numeri vedremo....


----------

